# Apple ID bloqué!



## iBerny (4 Novembre 2012)

Hello a tous,

Ma copine a eu un soucis depuis ce matin, elle a voulu acheter un app sur le store et comme elle l'a fais depuis son nouvel iPad mini elle a eu droit aux questions de sécurité ... Celles qui bloquent le compte quand on les oublies 3 fois!! 

Le seul soucis c'est que l'absence de majuscule est compté comme une faute! 

Ils sont vraiment ch.... Pour rester polis. Parce qu'ils ont un système de sécurité hors d'âge ils nous mettent ces questions. 

Quand on oublie un password on peut le réinitialiser, mais la on te redirige vers l'assistance ou il n'y a aucune catégorie correspondante! Le compte est bloqué 8 heures! C'est bien en plus le dimanche ...

Vous avez déjà eu ce problème?


----------

